# What do you guys think of this



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.jellyfishart.com/

I saw it in the new vsauce video, i think its cool yet pricey


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think it's a total ripoff that cannot possibly work for very long.

On the other hand, getting the kreisel effect with only airbubbles is pretty cool. It's a good place to start, but this thing needs more work.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay i know its a ripoff and im not gonna buy it but i dont know anything about saltwater so i was wondering what would happen if i purchased lets just say the most expensive one, how would it not last long assuming i set it up according to their directions


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

My friend actually just set up the originall version of this tank, a cylinder with no corners. Well, I guess that was pretty self explanatory, but still. It's pretty cool, and it would seem that his jellies are doing all right in it. I'm curious to see how long they last...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My lfs has this. I thought it was cool. The jelly disappeared. But the tank and the jelly were for sale. So...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Grossly inadequate filtration.


----------

